# I Am The Dust Of Your Feet



## AmbarDhara (Jan 16, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar





SGGS JI

ANG 716

SATGURU PRASAAD













todee mehlaa 5.
Todee, Fifth Mehl:



parabh tayray pag kee Dhoor.
O God, I am the dust of Your feet.

deen da-i-aal pareetam manmohan kar kirpaa mayree lochaa poor. rahaa-o.
O merciful to the meek, Beloved mind-enticing Lord, by Your Kind Mercy, please fulfill my yearning. ||Pause||

dah dis rav rahi-aa jas tumraa antarjaamee sadaa hajoor.
In the ten directions, Your Praises are permeating and pervading, O Inner-knower, Searcher of hearts, O Lord ever-present.

jo tumraa jas gaavahi kartay say jan kabahu na martay jhoor. ||1||
Those who sing Your Praises, O Creator Lord, those humble beings never die or grieve. ||1||

DhanDh banDh binsay maa-i-aa kay saaDhoo sangat mitay bisoor.
The worldly affairs and entanglements of Maya disappear, in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy; all sorrows are taken away.

sukh sampat bhog is jee-a kay bin har naanak jaanay koor. ||2||4||23||
The comforts of wealth and the enjoyments of the soul - O Nanak, without the Lord, know them to be false. ||2||4||23||






charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 16, 2008)

*My Humble Request*

Dear Members,

It is all very well to do copy and paste of selected Shabads from SGGS, why not save your and others time and copy paste the entire SGGS into the forum. Is the copy paste a reflection of your understanding and your experience that you are intending to share or it is because you are trying to educate others.  Have you become a complete GurSikh or Braham Gyani?

Bani gives the individual a guide to improve oneself. The Bani you read or the Shabad you come across is meant for you it is what you need to educate yourself and not to show off look what I found.

The message that the Shabad conveys is your message. Whether you like it or not. Just as you go to SGGS and take a Vaak. Treat the Shabad you come across as if Guru ji is trying to educate you because you need to contemplate on the message as you are the one who needs that advice. 

If it is a Shabad where the message is beyond your understanding then it is justified to ask for help from other members and you should say so. One should not copy paste Shabads to judge others either. The same shabad can have a different sense to people with different levels of maturity. A vast majority of the time the word ”Shabad” stands for Gurus Word, message and at other times it refer to “Anhad Naad”. To assume one over the other is just foolishness. 

Please also do not use Shabads to indirectly insult others. Before you use that particular verse on others please ensure that firstly you understand it and secondly you have spiritually become mature enough to justify its usage.

Our Gurus have not laid any personal claim to be Gods even though the spiritually enlightened one knows that the difference behind the scenes has closed up. It is not our Gurus intention to be called Gods although some who have become closer to the Gurus have cried out that you are Permeshwar. (Swayaee of Bhatts). Whether Gurus are/were Gods or not is of no consequence to anyone. What is of consequence is that what is the state of your journey? You can be sitting next to God for that matter. What change has that brought to you is what matters.

Please ponder on this and behave like Sikhs(Students) and not self confessed Gurus. If you feel that Bani is Guru, Bani is Parmeshwar then learn to respect it. Do not insult your own Guru and God.


Kind Regards to all.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 16, 2008)

Bani is Naam and It is Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar for me.

'AAP JAPO AVRAA NAAM JAPAAVO'.

Message is given by Guru. And Guru is everywhere. Guru is God and God is Guru. 'Bani nirankaar'. 'Jeta keeta teta naao'


'Kaee kot naam ras peevay' many millions are drinking this naam nectar

How many can you stop? Do you have the power to stop? Is your power greater than Waheguru?
Do you have the power to stop Nirankaar to be at any palce or form in this universe?


'Se simrea jin aap simraae' 


charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: My Humble Request*

Ambar Dhara Ji,

Ekmusafir made a very good point here. I have a feeling you're missing the point in your intepretation of bani. Can you be clear as to what *Bani* is ?


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 16, 2008)

AmbarDhara said:


> Bani is Naam and It is Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar for me.
> 
> 'AAP JAPO AVRAA NAAM JAPAAVO'.
> 
> ...


 
I have no problem with what you are saying at all.

Now that you claim to have the ability of  'AAP JAPO *AVRAA NAAM JAPAAVO'* perhaps you would like to educate me on the following:

1. Please elaborate what Guru ji are referring to in 'AAP JAPO AVRAA NAAM JAPAAVO'
2. Please elaborate from your own experience why "Bani is Naam" and is only Nanak Bani alone that is Nirankaar.
3. Message is given by Guru. And Guru is everywhere. Can you please elaborate who is the message for that is given by the guru? If Guru is everywhere then why  "Avra naam Japaavo" agents required?
4. 'Kaee kot naam ras peevay' many millions are drinking this naam nectar
Can you please explain how this is happening? How are they drinking Naam Rras?
5. 'AAP JAPO AVRAA NAAM JAPAAVO'   -  'Se simrea jin aap simraae' There appears to be contradiction between these two statements. Would you kindly elaborate to enlighten us.   

I did not mean to offend you sir. I have realised now that it was a case of *chota muh baddi baat*. Would you kindly enlighten us all with your experience. I shall be indebted to you.

And finally can you tell us how we do this 
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​Kindly give us some practical examples from you life experience.

From time to time I may ask you for your blessings on other issues.

Kind Regards


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2008)

Wherever this conversation leads us, know that I am profoundly thankful that a serious discussion of Gurmat is happening in this thread. Too many weeks have passed and too much light conversation has transpired.

The topics are important and the perspectives are serious. Good going. Some of us actually benefit from a careful discussion.


----------



## Sardara123 (Jan 16, 2008)

AmbarDhara said:


> Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pauVI ]
xwxw rx qy sIJIAY Awqm jIqY koie ]
haumY An isau lir mrY so soBw dU hoie ]
mxI imtwie jIvq mrY gur pUry aupdys ]
mnUAw jIqY hir imlY iqh sUrqx vys ]
xw ko jwxY Awpxo eykih tyk ADwr ]
rYix idxsu ismrq rhY so pRBu purKu Apwr ]
ryx sgl ieAw mnu krY eyaU krm kmwie ]
hukmY bUJY sdw suKu nwnk iliKAw pwie ]31]




Pauree:
NANNA: One who conquers his own soul, wins the battle of life.
One who dies, while fighting against egotism and alienation, becomes sublime and beautiful.
One who eradicates his ego, remains dead while yet alive, through the Teachings of the Perfect Guru.
He conquers his mind, and meets the Lord; he is dressed in robes of honor.
He does not claim anything as his own; the One Lord is his Anchor and Support.
Night and day, he continually contemplates the Almighty, Infinite Lord God.
He makes his mind the dust of all; such is the karma of the deeds he does.
Understanding the Hukam of the Lord's Command, he attains everlasting peace. O Nanak, such is his pre-ordained destiny. ||31||


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 16, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​ 
SGGS JI​ 

ANG 453​ 

SATGURU PRASAAD​ 



bay-antaa bay-ant gun tayray kaytak gaavaa raam.
Innumerable - innumerable are Your Glorious Virtues; how many of them can I sing?​ 
tayray charnaa tayray charan Dhoorh vadbhaagee paavaa raam.
The dust of Your feet, of Your feet, I have obtained, by great good fortune.​

har Dhoorhee nHaa-ee-ai mail gavaa-ee-ai janam maran dukh laathay.
Bathing in the Lord's dust, my filth has been washed away, and the pains of birth and death have departed.​ 
antar baahar sadaa hadooray parmaysar parabh saathay.
Inwardly and outwardly, the Transcendent Lord God is ever-present, always with us.​ 
mitay dookh kali-aan keertan bahurh jon na paavaa.
Suffering departs, and there is peace; singing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises, one is not consigned to reincarnation again.​ 
​binvant naanak gur saran taree-ai aapnay parabh bhaavaa. ||4||2||
Prays Nanak, in the Guru's Sanctuary, one swims across, and is pleasing to God. ||4||2||​ 




charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​









			
				namjap said:
			
		

> Ambar Dhara Ji,
> 
> Ekmusafir made a very good point here. I have a feeling you're missing the point in your intepretation of bani. Can you be clear as to what *Bani* is ?


 
nam jap Ji,

It may be a point for you but for me it is not worth responding.
Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Ekmusafir ji,

Still looking for a worthy opponent? There ain't any because they all copy and paste without really understanding it. LOL


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 17, 2008)

namjap said:


> Ekmusafir ji,
> 
> Still looking for a worthy opponent? There ain't any because they all copy and paste without really understanding it. LOL


 
You are right Namjap ji, they are all sheep under a lion skin.:rofl!!:


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 17, 2008)

​Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar

SGGS JI

ANG 828
SATGURU PRASAAD​

bilaaval mehlaa 5
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl

aisee kirpaa mohi karahu.
Bless me with such mercy, Lord,

santeh charan hamaaro maathaa nain daras tan Dhoor parahu. ||1|| rahaa-o.
that my forehead may touch the feet of the Saints, and my eyes may behold the Blessed Vision of their Darshan, and my body may fall at the dust of their feet. ||1||Pause||

gur ko sabad mayrai hee-arai baasai har naamaa man sang Dharahu.
May the Word of the Guru's Shabad abide within my heart, and the Lord's Name be enshrined within my mind.

taskar panch nivaarahu thaakur saglo bharmaa hom jarahu. ||1||
Drive out the five thieves, O my Lord and Master, and let my doubts all burn like incense. ||1||

jo tumH karahu so-ee bhal maanai bhaavan dubiDhaa door tarahu.
Whatever You do, I accept as good; I have driven out the sense of duality.

naanak kay parabh tum hee daatay satsang lay mohi uDhrahu. ||2||3||119||
You are Nanak's God, the Great Giver; in the Congregation of the Saints, emancipate me. ||2||3||119||









charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## kaur-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi and Namjap ji both of you should be ashamed of yourselves. Please recognise that this thread is under *"Gurmat Vichaar"*.

Both of U, please tell me what does "gurmat" mean and what does "vichaar" mean.? 

Read Gurbani posted, Sit back and do vichaar of Gurbani posted ie mentally contemplate on whats posted.
 - and if you have nothing good to say about Gurbani posted above then its best you dont say anything bad especially under "Gurmar Vichaar" section!.


----------



## Daanveer (Jan 17, 2008)

namjap a moderator said:
			
		

> Still looking for a worthy opponent? There ain't any because they all copy and paste without really understanding it. LOL


 



So the opposition party is everywhere. Looking for an opponent. 

Proving it concretely that they are here to question Bani's authenticity and truthfulness. Opponents do include moderators as well, great intrusion.

Thanks Kaur-1 Ji, I am glad there are other people realizing this problem.

Waheguru bhala karei


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 17, 2008)

*namjap* is also a member of SPN, having human strengths and weaknesses like an ordinary person. *namjap* wants to express his emotions as candidly as possible. But *namjap *does not mix duty with politics. 

For your information, look into the thread "Debate Issues".


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 17, 2008)

namjap said:
			
		

> There ain't any because they all copy and paste without really understanding it. LOL


 
namjap How do you know I or let us say all of us who post gurbani dont understand gurbani? BTW thankyou for warning me. Good that the warning came from a team leader, I will think twice before landing on SPN anymore. You will always have people like me posting Gurbani, what ever you do you will not be able to stop all of them, never. I have many other places where nobody stops anybody from posting gurbani. 

I simply dont want to talk to a person who is openly disgracing gurbani by meaninglessly accusing me and other members in the name of posting Gurbani. It shows he is alergic to the truth: GURBANI, because all will be reading gurbani posts as well his(or the ones are from his types) posts and they will go after the truth, not him (sooner or later). In my understanding poor guy is just scared. Guru Ji used many methods to spread the WORD(bani) all around to share gurbani with the whole humanity. 


Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​ 
SGGS JI​ 
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
'Miley asant mast kar raheeai ' 
If you meeting with an unsaintly person, just remain silent.​ 
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 18, 2008)

Bless me with such mercy, Lord
that my forehead may touch the feet of the Saints, and my eyes may behold the Blessed Vision of their Darshan, and my body may fall at the dust of their feet. ||1||Pause||
May the Word of the Guru's Shabad abide within my heart, and the Lord's Name be enshrined within my mind.
Drive out the five thieves, O my Lord and Master, and let my doubts all burn like incense. ||1||
Whatever You do, I accept as good; I have driven out the sense of duality.
You are Nanak's God, the Great Giver; in the Congregation of the Saints, emancipate me. ||2||3||119||


Ambar Dhara Ji,

Let's discuss what you've posted. I would like to know why Guru Arjan Dev Ji wrote this shabad. He being the Guru he's supposed to be above duality. Yet he's expressed what an ordinary paapi would pray for!!!!

What is your view on this ?


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 18, 2008)

> Ambar Dhara Ji,
> 
> Let's discuss what you've posted. I would like to know why Guru Arjan Dev Ji wrote this shabad. He being the Guru he's supposed to be above duality. Yet he's expressed what an ordinary paapi would pray for!!!!
> 
> What is your view on this ?


 

1. Guru is above duality. One has to believe this otherswise dont call Him your Guru.

2. Our Gurus taught us to remain humble. They called them selves neech or Dasan Das or Jan(sevak) or kirpan or papi, kiramjant, even Bhagat Kabeer 's Bani-hum kookar tere darbaar is in SGGS Ji, OUR GURU. This is humility not duality.

I consider myself mahapapi whenever I forget to do Dandaut Bandana in my mind even for a second. It is our state of mind, we want to be Hum Hai Tees Maarkhan or Guru De Daasan de vi daas, Neechan to vi Neech.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. We need people like you to inspire, comment and uplift others. You're free to stay and enlighten us all.

Santokh


----------



## Sherab (Jan 18, 2008)

namjap said:


> Thank you for your reply. We need people like you to inspire, comment and uplift others. You're free to stay and enlighten us all.
> 
> Santokh


Santokh-ji, is above user does NOT return, keep in mind that they do not like challenges, or lively discussion about such matters.

If they do enoy discussion, then, please, return - I would love to discuss Gurbani here!

(I normally do not post in threads with arguing)


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 18, 2008)

Sherab Ji,

I think Ambar Dhara is a "chuppa rustum" - punjabi phrase for wise person. Doesn't talk much but is full of wisdom. 

I remember reading one of the SGGS verses yesterday which mentions that empty vessels make the most noise and the filled ones don't. 

Can somebody help me trace the gurbani tuk on this ?


----------



## Sherab (Jan 18, 2008)

namjap said:


> Sherab Ji,
> 
> I think Ambar Dhara is a "chuppa rustum" - punjabi phrase for wise person. Doesn't talk much but is full of wisdom.
> 
> ...



Namjap-ji, here is the shabad: Sri Granth: Shabad/Paurhi/Salok SGGS Page 870

Here is the tuk -

ਕਹੁ  ਕਬੀਰ  ਛੂਛਾ  ਘਟੁ  ਬੋਲੈ  ॥
कहु कबीर छूछा घटु बोलै ॥
Kaho Kabīr cẖẖūcẖẖā gẖat bolai.
Says Kabeer, the empty pitcher makes noise,
ਭਰਿਆ  ਹੋਇ  ਸੁ  ਕਬਹੁ  ਨ  ਡੋਲੈ  ॥੪॥੧॥
भरिआ होइ सु कबहु न डोलै ॥४॥१॥
Bẖari*ā ho*ė so kabahu na dolai. ||4||1||
but that which is full makes no sound. ||4||1||


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 18, 2008)

AmbarDhara said:


> Guru Ji used many methods to spread the WORD(bani) all around to share gurbani with the whole humanity.


 
Pray Truth and Say SatSriAkaal
Ambar Dhara Ji and Sherab Ji,

Can we discuss the methods Guru used to spread the WORD ?


----------



## Sherab (Jan 18, 2008)

namjap said:


> Pray Truth and Say SatSriAkaal
> Ambar Dhara Ji and Sherab Ji,
> 
> Can we discuss the methods Guru used to spread the WORD ?


Namjap-ji, i am willing to discuss.

Please share your insight.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 20, 2008)

AmbarDhara said:
			
		

> namjap How do you know I or let us say all of us who post gurbani dont understand gurbani?


 
namjap you never commented on this, I am amazed! Are you Antar Yami, Maha Gyani? Or simply scared of the Truth(Gurbani)?





Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​ 

SGGS JI
ANG 366​ 

SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

aasaa mehlaa 4.
Aasaa, Fourth Mehl:hirdai sun sun man amrit bhaa-i-aa.
Constantly listening to the Ambrosial Gurbani in the heart, it becomes pleasing to the mind.​ 
*gurbaanee har alakh lakhaa-i-aa. ||1||*
*Through Gurbani, the Incomprehensible Lord is comprehended. ||1||*​ 
gurmukh naam sunhu mayree bhainaa.
As Gurmukh, listen to the Naam, the Name of the Lord, O my sisters.

ayko rav rahi-aa ghat antar mukh bolhu gur amrit bainaa. ||1|| rahaa-o.
The One Lord is pervading and permeating deep within the heart; with your mouth, recite the Ambrosial Hymns of the Guru. ||1||Pause||

mai man tan paraym mahaa bairaag.
My mind and body are filled with divine love, and great sadness.

satgur purakh paa-i-aa vadbhaag. ||2||
By great good fortune, I have obtained the True Guru, the Primal Being. ||2||

doojai bhaa-ay bhaveh bikh maa-i-aa.
In the love of duality, the mortals wander through poisonous Maya.​ 
bhaagheen nahee satgur paa-i-aa. ||3||
The unfortunate ones do not meet the True Guru. ||3||

amrit har ras har aap pee-aa-i-aa.
The Lord Himself inspires us to drink in the Lord's Ambrosial Elixir.​ 
gur poorai naanak har paa-i-aa. ||4||3||55||
Through the Perfect Guru, O Nanak, the Lord is obtained. ||4||3||55||​ 


charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 20, 2008)

All I will say is, I am not qualified to put a worded translation of Guru Sahibaan's bani - there are many things which are inexpressible by mortals. Just understood and experienced according to our own level of awareness. 

Talking about attaining True Guru is for one in a million or even more than a million. Most of us just bring down the level of worded expression of Gurbani into something which one can purchase and own with money.

Dissappointed ?

All I can do is find beautiful words from other sites and fuse them like a garland of flowers for guru sahibaan, dhan dhan sri guru granth sahib ji' charan (feet).

"A poet sees what we cannot see - the highest Beauty's golden crown, the deepest Beauty's golden throne.​A poet feels what we cannot feel - oneness with the sorrows of Eternity, oneness with the joys of Infinity."​
The soul of the poet creates. The heart of the poet originates. The eyes of the poet initiate. Inside each human being there is a poet. This poet can bring down the loftiest heights of truth and, at the same time, can powerfully eclipse the darkest falsehood if and when necessity demands."​


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 20, 2008)

naamjap said:
			
		

> Most of us just bring down the level of worded expression of Gurbani into something which one can purchase and owned with money.
> 
> Disappointed ?


 
Gurbani is for everyone. How one takes it, grasp it, or try to value it- is upto them. Guru Ji passed on Gurgaddi to Gurbani so that no mediator can fool them anymore. 

Gurbani is "
Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​ 
SGGS JI
ANG 366​ 

SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

*gurbaanee har alakh lakhaa-i-aa. ||1||*
*Through Gurbani, the Incomprehensible Lord is comprehended. ||1||"*​ 
One cannot stop sharing Guru's Word with a scare of what some nagative people think of it. If one channel is stopped, there are several others opened by the Almighty. People have tried before, always failed.​ 
Regarding English translation: misunderstanding is in the minds of the people not in the language. ​ 
Money: Not all sell Gurbani or its meaning. There are several who share it for free with everybody. You yourself say: 'one in a million or even more than million' can get the real essence, so why we worry about the negative people, doesnt matter how many are they. 
​ 
Se Simrai jin aap simraaei.​ 



			
				naamjap said:
			
		

> A poet sees what we cannot see - the highest Beauty's golden crown, the deepest Beauty's golden throne.A poet feels what we cannot feel - oneness with the sorrows of Eternity, oneness with the joys of Infinity."​The soul of the poet creates. The heart of the poet originates. The eyes of the poet initiate. Inside each human being there is a poet. This poet can bring down the loftiest heights of truth and, at the same time, can powerfully eclipse the darkest falsehood if and when necessity demands."​


 
This is beautiful
Gurbani is Dhur Ki Bani: The most beatiful, The Truth Itself.​ 


charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 20, 2008)

Sherab said:


> Namjap-ji, i am willing to discuss.
> 
> Please share your insight.


 
I think Ambar Ji should initiate the discussion as this comment came from him first.

Originally Posted by *AmbarDhara* 

 
_Guru Ji used many methods to spread the WORD(bani) all around to share gurbani with the whole humanity._

_Ambar ji,_

_can you share with us the ways guru ji used to spread the WORD ?_


----------



## Sardara123 (Jan 21, 2008)

naamjap Ji, 

i was reading: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/18245-are-they-leading-sikhs-away-guru.html


I read your comments in post #10

" I see nothing wrong in the preachers who use their talents to earn a livelihood."

Here in this thread you showed your concern saying:
"Most of us just bring down the level of worded expression of Gurbani into something which one can purchase and own with money."

Can you shed some light on this?


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Talking about attaining True Guru is for one in a million or even more than a million.

Sardara ji,

One in a million means the real gurmukh. The rest (me included) are manmukhs. If you want to know who is real gurmukh here's the link:

YouTube - Siddh Gosst - Sikh Prayer

Those who have not yet attained Gurmukh state of consciousness and are in different rungs of the spiritual ladder, can choose to have a positive outlook towards learning. Many preachers and gianis in gurdwaras who are making a living offering their services must and can be considered as an added opportunity for a spiritual aspirant. Go to the gurdwara with the goal in mind. 

Many Manmukhs prefer to see the negative points of preachers and blame them for their own unproductive spiritual development.


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing Gurbani:

English Translation(source:SikhiToTheMax):
Shalok:
Do not be angry with anyone else; look within your own self instead.
Be humble in this world, O Nanak, and by His Grace you shall be carried across. ||1||

Pauree:
RARRA: Be the dust under the feet of all.
Give up your egotistical pride, and the balance of your account shall be written off.
Then, you shall win the battle in the Court of the Lord, O Siblings of Destiny.
As Gurmukh, lovingly attune yourself to the Lord's Name.
Your evil ways shall be slowly and steadily blotted out, by the Shabad, the Incomparable Word of the Perfect Guru.
You shall be imbued with the Lord's Love, and intoxicated with the Nectar of the Naam.
O Nanak, the Lord, the Guru, has given this gift. ||44||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(GuruGranthDarpan):
ArQ:- (hy BweI!) iksy hor nwl gu`sw nwh kro, (ies dy QW) Awpxy Awp ƒ ivcwro (soDy, ik iksy nwl JgVn ivc Awpxw kIh kIh dos hY) [ hy nwnk! jy qUM jgq ivc DIry suBwv vwlw bx ky rhyN, qW pRBU dI imhr dI nzr nwl ies sMswr-smuMdr ivcoN pwr lµG jwieNgw (ijs ivc kRoD dIAW byAMq lihrW pY rhIAW hn) [1[
pauVI:- swrI lokweI ijs gurU dI crn-DUV huMdI hY, qUM BI aus dy A`gy Awpxy mn dw AhMkwr dUr kr, qyry AMdroN kRoD dy sMskwrW dw lyKw mu`k jwey [ hy BweI! ies jgq-rx-BUmI ivc qy pRBU dI hzUrI ivc qdoN hI kwmXwb hovyNgw, jdoN gurU dI srn pY ky pRBU dy nwm ivc suriq joVyNgw [ pUry gurU dy Sbd ivc juiVAW byAMq ivkwr shjy shjy dUr ho jWdy hn [
hy nwnk! ijnHW bMidAW ƒ gurU ny hrI-nwm dI dwiq id`qI hY, auh pRBU dy nwm dy ipAwr ivc r`qy rihMdy hn, auh hrI-nwm dy suAwd ivc msq rihMdy hn (qy auh dUijAW nwl ros krn dI QW Awpxy Awp dI soD krdy hn) [44[
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0259.html

Guru Shabad:
sloku ]
rosu n kwhU sMg krhu Awpn Awpu bIcwir ]
hoie inmwnw jig rhhu nwnk ndrI pwir ]1]

pauVI ]
rwrw ryn hoq sB jw kI ]
qij AiBmwnu CutY qyrI bwkI ]
rix drgih qau sIJih BweI ]
jau gurmuiK rwm nwm ilv lweI ]
rhq rhq rih jwih ibkwrw ] gur pUry kY sbid Apwrw ]
rwqy rMg nwm rs mwqy ]
nwnk hir gur kInI dwqy ]44]


----------

